# Utes (Which Bowl?)



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like it is the Sugar Bowl, against Alabama. Alabama is currently ranked #1 in the nation. I say Utes take them out. If not the Sugar Fiesta and if not that then the Orange, but should be the Sugar bowl v.s. bama, 

GO UTES.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Utaes (Which Bowl)*

It would be awesome for the Utes to take out th Tide. I just don't see that happening. In a Utah-Alabama matchup this year, I would see Utah getting blown out early on. They would have to play a perfect game to even make a game of it. So far, we have never seen Brian Johnson and crew put together back to back great games.

If Florida does not play for the national championship, I see them getting matched up against the Utes, simply because of the coaching connection.

Either way, I see Utah playing either 'Bama or Florida in their bowl game. It would be great to see Utah represent well, but I have a feeling Whit's bowl record is going to become blemished this year unless they play against the ACC or Big East.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Utaes (Which Bowl)*

I don't know why, but I get the feeling Utah could hang with Alabama. I think Florida would just knock them into reality, unless of course, Urban still has any feelings for the Utah program. He wasn't here long enough to develop those.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utaes (Which Bowl)*

I think for Ute Fan, the Fiesta against the Big 12 team that is not playing in the championship game. This would be either Texas or Oklahoma which would be a VERY good game. Heck, Texas would be great just to see Bugz24 getting excited about the game! For Ute Fan though - the Fiesta is a workable driving distance and they could certainly pack the stadium much more than doing a home game in the SEC against Florida/Alabama. Doing a different bowl this time sounds sexy, but the Utes would have more a "Sea of Red" if they play in the Arizona game.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Utaes (Which Bowl)*

End of the bowl winning streak...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Utaes (Which Bowl)*



idiot with a bow said:


> End of the bowl winning streak...


Yep it's going to be an a$& kicking no matter who they play.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Says 2 Byu fans and one Bama fan. Utes will hold their own against Alabama, way over rated.

I think Garyfish is right. And thanks for fixing that typo.

Highndry knows football.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Guys, as much as I'd LOVE to see Utah play Bama, it will be tough for them. And they might not make it. I have strange visions of a hyped up Hawaiian team that played Georgia in a bowl and got CRUSHED! The SEC is a whole different brand of football, and it will be nice to see IF Utah CAN hold their own against the likes of Bama. I can't wait till the 7th!!!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Utaes (Which Bowl)*



fatbass said:


> Why would the #6 team play the #1 team? :roll: The tide will roll over Auburn and Florida and meet the #2 team for the Nat'l Championship!
> 
> Utah MIGHT get a shot at Florida after Bama smashes them but the utes will still learn a hard lesson about why a MWC team ain't in the same league as the SEC.


Exactly.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Let’s give the Utes a chance, we are blowing their Karma :? I would like to think the Utes can hang with the tide! Go Utes!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

They blew their karma long ago by _being_ the Utes.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> They blew their karma long ago by _being_ the Utes.


 -_O-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Alabama looked pretty dang good against Auburn, but at the same time Auburn was there own worst enemy. Sorry fatbass, but I don't think anyone can beat Florida right now, they are dominating against good teams. I still say Utes will get Alabama in the Sugar bowl and I think the Utes can beat Alabama, it may be false hope, but I think Alabama plays right into the strength of the Utes defense. It would all depend on which Utes offense shows up.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone else see that Alabama has a worse strength of schedule rating than Utah, TCU, and BYU? How could that be, seeing they are in the SEC and all?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Anyone else see that Alabama has a worse strength of schedule rating than Utah, TCU, and BYU? How could that be, seeing they are in the SEC and all?


Of these four BYU has the highest S.O.S. at 84, Alabama has a S.O.S. of 79 which is why nearly everyone (but fatbass) thinks they will be destroyed by Florida when they meet up at the SEC championship.

Please stop with Cincinnati and Boise crap, its not going to happen. The Utes have a chance at the Fiesta bowl because of their proximity, their opponent will more than likely be Texas unless Ok. looses to Missou in the Big 12 Championship. The experts have them going as the second at large selection to the Sugar Bowl against the Sec second place team (Florida or Alabama).


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else see that Alabama has a worse strength of schedule rating than Utah, TCU, and BYU? How could that be, seeing they are in the SEC and all?
> ...


I think if Alabama beats Florida you will see Utah get knocked down to the Orange Bowl. Florida (Urban Meyer) doesn't want to play Utah, they have everything to lose and nothing to gain, and Florida has a lot of pull with the Sugar Bowl. I am not saying that Utah can beat Florida, I don't think there is a chance they can, I am just saying that I don't see it happening even though it would be interesting story line.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Utaes (Which Bowl)*



fatbass said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like it is the Sugar Bowl, against Alabama. Alabama is currently ranked #1 in the nation. I say Utes take them out. If not the Sugar Fiesta and if not that then the Orange, but should be the Sugar bowl v.s. bama,
> ...


Give me a break! how long have you been a Tide fan? If Bama does win it will be close, I will bet you anything you want right here right now that Bama will not blow out Florida! That's more lauphable than anything I have posted about my cougs. Thanks for taking my place on that one!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Utah will probably play Cincinnati. :?


Utah is not going to the Orange bowl! Now that Oregon State lost that frees up the Fiesta bowl from taking USC which would have been their first choice, now they can take Utah and pit them up with Texas or some are talking about a UTAH vs Boise State Fiesta Bowl but that would absolutely suck. Utah will probably get Texas, I would like to see that game as well.

Utah will either play Alabama in the Sugar Bowl, good matchup for Utah all the way around! Or Texas in the Fiesta Bowl, not sure Utah can contain Mccoy enough to win that one. Either one would be a great matchup and great publicity for the MWC if the Utes could pull off a win.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> Alabama looked pretty dang good against Auburn, but at the same time Auburn was there own worst enemy. Sorry fatbass, but I don't think anyone can beat Florida right now, they are dominating against good teams. I still say Utes will get Alabama in the Sugar bowl and I think the Utes can beat Alabama, it may be false hope, but I think Alabama plays right into the strength of the Utes defense. It would all depend on which Utes offense shows up.


Auburn is horrible this year, they didn't need the Tide to make them look bad, they themselves have made themselves look bad all year! No special win for the Tide at all sorry!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


I had a friend from Alabama and this game was talked about year long no matter how good/bad the teams were. The hate between the two teams is much more than the Utah vs. BYU hate. It can get really nasty. I agree with you Fatbass about Bama shutting out Auburn being huge. I use to **** talk about Alabama and he would go from calm to ready to kick my ass in about three minutes. I couldn't have talked about his mom, or his sister, it wouldn't phase him, but talk bad about his Crimson Tide and he was ready to throw down. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

While I appreciate the planning, animosity and extra effort that goes into every big time rivalry game, I really don't think it should be a barometer of talent. 

We are after all talking about a SEC cellar dweller, a team that lost EVERY single game against ranked opponents and managed a 3-2 victory over a VERY bad miss. State. Auburn isn't exactly a marquee win, rivalry or not.

I think they do deserve to be in the SEC championship game, but I think Florida will make them look average. My money is on Florida covering the spread (literally).


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Oregon St's loss was the best thing that could have happened for the Utes. Now USC will go to the Rose bowl and the Fiesta will take UT against Texas unless a miricle happens and Mizzu wins the big 12 title. I just dont think the Utes can hold a candle to the horns though and see a huge blow out...not good for the MWC


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

fatbass said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


And what are your Credentials for knowing something about SEC (REAL) football? It's just to bad we all can't be fans of *REAL* teams from *REAL* conferences! :roll: Oh wait I'm a die hard Florida fan didn't you know? Now can I be in the cool club? Or sense my mom is from Louisana and my entire family on her side are huge LSU fans, Allum, and season ticket holders and I've been to a few games at Tiger Stadium does that count?


----------

